# What do you bring with you for field training or hunt tests/field trials?



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

What are your top 10 must haves? Here's mine in no particular order.

1. Chair and a second chair for that friend that always seems to forget theirs
2. Whistle
3. Water and water bowl for dog
4. Water and lunch for me
5. Rain gear
6. Shotgun and shells if I'm shooting flyers
7. Knee boots and extra dry socks for when the water goes over the top of your boots
8. Wool sweaters for layering
9.Sunglasses, gloves, hat, and scarf depending on the weather
10. Mosquito repellent


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

My training bag;
Blank pistol and primers
first aid kit
slip leads
bug spray 
sun screen
whistles
E collar
two way radios and batteries
white coat and dark gloves

Heeling stick
A mat or platform
ducks and or pheasants
bumpers
holding blind
Camo umbrella
gillie blanket
chair
Boomer (shotgun simulator)
Shotgun and poppers+shotshells
Handgun
Knife
leatherman tool
Tie out stake and chain/collar
Thermos of coffee, sometimes two
Hearing protection that I rarely wear
A rifle

In the winter a black coat and disposable hand warmers


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

What do you use the rifle for?


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Alaska7133 said:


> What do you use the rifle for?


Coyotes seen during or on the way to and from training. 
Also just something a person should always have available.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Currently in my car, all this stuff lives there:

Holding blinds
Blind stakes
Stickmen
Umbrella
Heeling stick
--->>> these all fit neatly between the front seats backs and the crate platform

Ryobi fans & batteries
Water tank
box of bumpers

whistle
duck call
walkie talkies
pistol & shot
ecollar & transmitter
handlers jackets
flexi
slip leads
--->>> these little items all go in a small tool tote bag

placemat
chair
towels
--->>> these all go on top of crates


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Something that should be in every vehicle anyway.
*E-Tool Entrenching Shovel *






Amazon.com : US GI Military Original Issue E-Tool Entrenching Shovel : Camping Shovels : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : US GI Military Original Issue E-Tool Entrenching Shovel : Camping Shovels : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com





When you see any holes from badgers, gophers, whatever, fill them in and save someones dog from a serious injury.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Well, I have a check list about 8 pages long, organized by type of item (clothes and toiletries; food; "hotel kit"; hunt test specific items; obedience trial specific items; extra footwear bag; outerwear bag; the traveling bag for the front seat with thermos of coffee and snacks; "dog-walking bag"; a check list of things to do the day before like grocery shopping and filling up the gas tank; last-minute, day-of-drive things, like "wallet in purse", "cell phone in purse", ice in ice chest, etc.). I have several blank columns next to each item so I don't have to print off the list for every trip. 

The most important thing, I think, is not whether you are a minimalist traveler or someone like me who is prepared for a nuclear disaster to strike during a dog show. It is that you have a list and that it's in a computer file so you can modify it easily as you decide to add or subtract something from the list. You don't want to be rewriting your list by hand for every trip.

My list is too long to post, and most of it is fairly obvious to anyone that travels. I'll just throw out a few things that might not be on everyone's list but that I've found very handy:
1) Portable shoe dryer. Lots of different brands available on Amazon. I carry an "extra footwear bag", which has one or two extra pairs of shoes and socks, but the portable shoe dryer is great for drying shoes overnight in the hotel room. At least you'll start the day with dry feet. 
2) Dog-walking bag. A nylon purse-sized bag with a shoulder strap that I picked up ages ago at some outdoor store. It's big enough for a flexi, a regular leash, a collar, a bumper, and a few smaller items. I keep poop bags, travel-tissue packs, a spare set of vehicle keys in an inner pocket, and a pen and pad. If I'm staying in a hotel, I ask for an extra key card for the dog-walking bag. It's handy when you get up in the middle of the night in a hotel to walk the dog or you stop on a trip to walk the dog, you have all your walking supplies in the bag and emergency keys in case you lose your main keys. 
3) My "hotel kit", which is for non-perishable items that can make a hotel stay a little easier. I can pack it way ahead of time. After each trip, I replenish anything used. It has a small electric pot for boiling water, a pouch with instant coffee packets, hot chocolate packets, tea bags, and sugar packets, paper plates, plastic utensils, paper towels, a little bottle of diluted dish soap, charging cords for all the electric devices we can't live without (iPhone/iPad charger, Apple watch charger, etc.), the portable shoe dryer, various sizes of Ziploc bags and small trash bags, a dog water dish for the hotel room, a refrigerator thermometer (so I tell whether the hotel mini-fridge is going to freeze my food or give me food poisoning) and a few other items that a minimalist traveler would roll their eyes at. 
4) A big pile of vehicle towels. They don't call them swamp collies for nothing. To make sure my vehicle towels went back into the vehicle after washing, a few years ago, I decided that the vehicle towels would be brown and the house towels would be any color except brown. After a trip, the dirty vehicle towels go straight into the washer as soon as I get home, so they won't mildew, and, since they are "color-coded", they go straight back out to the vehicle after they come out of the dryer.

Happy travels. You're gonna need a bigger vehicle.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I've traveled so much with my dogs I rarely forget things, but I also have a theory that I'm not going to take a ton of extra "just in case" items (see above hotel kit LOL) because if I need them I can buy them at any gas station or CVS. Or someone at the show will have brought them and I can borrow. I loathe packing or traveling with excess stuff, it's just too much to fuss over and certainly too much to cart around just in case. Obviously, tons of people disagree with me!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

My training partner is a minimalist traveler. She can travel in a little bitty hatchback with 2 Afghan Hounds and a Borzoi, a tiny suitcase, and her article bag and dumbbell to obedience trials. She makes fun of me all the time, but she knows I'll have anything she needs to borrow. LOL.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

SRW said:


> Something that should be in every vehicle anyway.
> *E-Tool Entrenching Shovel *
> When you see any holes from badgers, gophers, whatever, fill them in and save someones dog from a serious injury.


Add armadillos to that list ... their holes are from 6" to 12" on the surface, go straight down about 12", then go 15' or more horizontally. They are impossible to see unless you are right on top of them, so having a shovel/trenching tool readily at hand is important because they are tough to find again once you walk/drive away.


----------

